# Pink legged millipedes



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been looking for some info on the millipedes I care for at work.

I purchased a female who then laid eggs which hatched.
Sadly i lost the female earlier this year but the babies are doing well and about 3-5 inches long now.

Anyhow, i cant seem to find much info or photos of this species.

Any help?

(they are pure black bodied with bright pink legs)


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

do you know the species?
i personally can't help, but a positive id helps lots
picture maybe ?!?


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

all i know them as is Tanzanian Pink Legged millipedes


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

have a read of this sheet
i don't know if it's the correct species, but they don't seem to have too different care

Pink Footed Millipede Care Sheet

hope any of this helps


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks but it's not their care i am after more really to find out exactly what species they are as all the photos online i can find dont match


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

karma_llama said:


> thanks but it's not their care i am after more really to find out exactly what species they are as all the photos online i can find dont match


like i said.
there's not too much variation
can you not get a picture on here ?


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

ah never mind, i have finally found them via google - they are Dendrostreptus macracanthus

thanks for your help though :2thumb:


----------

